# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Kann keine PMs mehr schreiben

## DH_P

da mich irgendein ganz witziger schlecht bewertet hat, kann i keine pm`s mehr schreiben!

@noox des kann`s ja net sein, da reisst ma se zamm, benimmt sich normal und dann sowas.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Was war da los?
DH_P bitte schreib mir eine email an samuel_lantschner@yahoo.de
kann dir ja nicht schreiben.

Mich würde interessieren was da los war^^
Bin gerade dabei ihm mein Bike zu verkaufen  :Smile:  bzw. seinem Freund.

----------


## DH_P

mach ma!

----------


## DH_P

@negativer bewerter: man(n) sieht sich! :Wink:

----------


## noox

Paar kurze Erläuterungen:
- Negative Bewertungen zählen immer nur die Hälfte von positiven.
- Ein User kann ein anderen User nicht sofort wieder negativ bewerten. D.h. du bist von verschiedenen Usern negativ bewertet worden.
- Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl negativer Bewertungen kann man keine PMs mehr schreiben.

=> zusammenreißen und vernünftige Beiträge schreiben. Vielleicht kommt dann auch mal eine positive Bewertung und du kannst wieder PMs schreiben. Für den Titel alleine gehörter dir ja schon wieder eine negative Bewertung. 

Hab den Thread dorthin verschoben, wo er hingehört.

----------


## stephan-

Es wäre doch besser, wenn diese Bewertungen dazu führen würden, dass keine Beiträge mehr geschrieben werden können (bzw. eben unsichtbar sind), ohne das sie von einem Admin/Mod abgesegnet und für sinnvoll und bereichernd empfunden werden. Der Mod kann den Beitrag, wenn er etwas taugt, dann freischalten oder eben löschen.
Nur als kleine Idee.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Für User, die Ärger machen, mach ich mir nicht noch zusätzlich Arbeit. Wobei eh sein kann, dass das passiert, wenn man weiterhin negativ bewertet wird. Kann mich nimmer erinnern - war schon länger nicht mehr notwendig.

----------


## stephan-

War ja nur eine Überlegung  :Mr Purple:

----------


## georg

> da mich irgendein ganz witziger schlecht bewertet hat


 Ja?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile: 



> des kann`s ja net sein, da reisst ma se zamm, benimmt sich normal


 Tjo.. zuerst denken dann schreiben hätte das verhindert.

----------


## DH_P

ihr miasts ja olle vorzeige-schwiegersöhne sei, ha?! :Cool: 

...goarnet gwusst, dass so verklemmte leit gibt de downhill foahrn...

----------


## georg

Immer das gleiche.. irgendein Typ weiß nicht wo die Grenze zwischen lustig und nimmer lustig ist und dann fängt das Jammern und Lamentieren an. Verklemmte, prüde Opas usw.

GÄHN.  :Thumb Down: 

 :Yay2:   :Bicycle:

----------


## DH_P

scheinbar host des ja scho öfter ghört... :Embarrassment:  :Jester:  :Jester:  :Jester:  
samma froh das net olle daham stricken, gell... :Wink:

----------


## georg

Mein selbstgestrickter Schal ist schon urlang. Wetten, meiner ist länger als deiner?   :Lol:

----------


## noox

Solche User kommen und gehen. Manche lernens auch. Wir bleiben!

----------


## DH_P

> Mein selbstgestrickter Schal ist schon urlang. Wetten, meiner ist länger als deiner?


...führst a scho a fernbeziehung oder wos? :Jester:

----------

